# Affordable Chute Control Cable for 1032D?



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello, I have a 1032D, and needs a chute control cable. These cost about $80.00, and I am looking for something I can use as a substitute. The OEM Part # is AM125293. Has anyone had to replace this and did you find something less expensive?

Thanks.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I think that is one of the Ariens manufactured Deeres.
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site. (scroll down about half way)
I've seen the question come up about possible parts interchangeability here before but never seen any solid answers. 
First, we need to confirm yours is a "made by Ariens" machine. If it is, is there an Ariens part number that wont have the JD markup?


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

dbert said:


> I think that is one of the Ariens manufactured Deeres.
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site. (scroll down about half way)
> I've seen the question come up about possible parts interchangeability here before but never seen any solid answers.
> First, we need to confirm yours is a "made by Ariens" machine. If it is, is there an Ariens part number that wont have the JD markup?


Thanks for sparking my memory. When I first got this machine, I wrote to Ariens and this was their response:

"There may be some snow equipment we manufactured to John Deere's specifications, however all documentation, parts, and support would be from John Deere. If they have discontinued a part but can provide their part number, we can try to cross that to an Ariens number."

And when I did search some part numbers, such as the friction disc, cross-compatibility came up with a number of different brands.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

There is a Murray chute control cable on Amazon that looks pretty much like the JD. I may give that one a try. Amazon.com: Murray 340705MA Snowblower Chute Control Cable Genuine Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) Part: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if your casing is still in good shape but the cable is just broke you could possibly make one but i would probably try that $20 one first.


----------



## mplieb (Sep 25, 2018)

crazzywolfie said:


> if your casing is still in good shape but the cable is just broke you could possibly make one but i would probably try that $20 one first.


The casing is shot.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Compare the length of the JD with the one you want to buy, the ends may be the same but the lengths may be different.


----------

